# Persian: ترس از حصار نیست



## folke

I received a letter, but unfortunately i don`t speak arabic. Can someone please tell me what does it say: 
ترس از حصار نیست که هر قفل کهنه را بادستهای روشن تو می توان گشود 
وطن یعنی خاک و پرچم خلیج فارس و دریای خزر آب و آینه نیاز و نماز زن و مرد من و تو وطن یعنی ایران 
و تو ای هموطن همدرد 
در این دقایق التهاب و خستگی با هم همصدا گرداگرد مرادمان حلقه می زنیم تا سرافرازی ایران 

سوم تیر - - - رای ما هاشمی


----------



## folke

I`m asking this, because i don`t know from where to ask. (Don`t speak Arabic and have never learned either)


----------



## Whodunit

folke said:
			
		

> I received a letter, but unfortunately i don`t speak arabic. Can someone please tell me what does it say:
> ترس از حصار نیست که هر قفل کهنه را بادستهای روشن تو می توان گشود
> وطن یعنی خاک و پرچم خلیج فارس و دریای خزر آب و آینه نیاز و نماز زن و مرد من و تو وطن یعنی ایران
> و تو ای هموطن همدرد
> در این دقایق التهاب و خستگی با هم همصدا گرداگرد مرادمان حلقه می زنیم تا سرافرازی ایران
> 
> سوم تیر - - - رای ما هاشمی


 
Are you sure this is Arabic? I'm assuming it's more Persian or Farsi/Urdu (however you want to call it). Where did the letter come from? Iran? Iraq? The letters *گ* and *پ* are typical Farsi letters.


----------



## Jana337

This does not remind me of anything. I have alerted an Iranian forum member who hopefully pops up soon and helps you.

Welcome to the forum, by the way! 

Jana


----------



## folke

Thank you, Jana! 
Whodunit was right, it`s not Arabic but Persian. I also found a Persian-English dictionary, and it gives a meaning for most of the words - but not to all. Still, I can`t figure it out, because it gives 6 to 8 different meanings for one Perisian word.


----------



## folke

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Where did the letter come from? Iran? Iraq? The letters *گ* and *پ* are typical Farsi letters.



But in IRAQ they don`t speak Farsi or Persian, do they? These are spoken in Iran, am i right?


----------



## Tisia

folke said:
			
		

> I received a letter, but unfortunately i don`t speak arabic. Can someone please tell me what does it say:
> ترس از حصار نیست که هر قفل کهنه را بادستهای روشن تو می توان گشود
> وطن یعنی خاک و پرچم خلیج فارس و دریای خزر آب و آینه نیاز و نماز زن و مرد من و تو وطن یعنی ایران
> و تو ای هموطن همدرد
> در این دقایق التهاب و خستگی با هم همصدا گرداگرد مرادمان حلقه می زنیم تا سرافرازی ایران
> 
> سوم تیر - - - رای ما هاشمی




It is Farsi (Persian) and not Arabic. This is how it goes:

There are no fear of fences, because any old key can be opened by your bright hands.
Homeland means soil, the flag of Persian Gulf and the Caspian Sea, water and mirror, need and prayer, woman and man, me and you, 
Homeland is Iran
 and you, the co-sufferer 
let's make a circle together around our aim in these minutes of escalation and fatigueness till the emancipation (victory) of Iran.

 Third of Tir (fourth month in Iranian calendar). 


I hope this helps. This is a bit poetic and it needs poetic skills.

Regards
Tizha


----------



## Tisia

Hi

Actually in Arabic alphabet they dont have *گ G* and پ P. But they are in Persian alphabet. In colloquial Iraqi language for example they have G and P but not in formal language.

For example, Farsi is suposed to be Parsi, but beacause we were influenced by arabic and letter P was difficult for Arab language people to articulate so Farsi became more common. 

In Persian we have letters ژ(zh) and  چ(ch) which don't exist in  Arabic  alphabete.

Regards
Tizha


----------



## folke

Thank you so much, Tizha!!

What is the fourth monts in Iranian calendar about? I mean, does it have a special meaning or is it just a month like June?
I found from Internet that there are Persian speakers in Iraq aswell, but it definitely says "till the emancipation of Iran", does it?
Is it poetic as taken from some well-known poem or is it more like written poeticly?


----------



## Tisia

Hello folke

In Iran we have solar year which is now 1384. The first month in Iranian year coincides with March. First day of Spring is Iranian new year. 
In Iran we have different month names:

Spring months: Farvardin, Ordibehesht,Khordad
Summer months: Tir, Mordad, shahrivar
Automn months: Mehr, Aban, Azar
Winter months: Day, Bahman, Esfand


----------



## Tisia

I think that peice i translated was some kind of Election slogan and it was written in a poetic tone.

تا سرافرازی ایران
If I translate this plainly, it would be 'till the triumph of Iran', but since it is not a common thing in English, that's why I wrote 'till the emancipation of Iran', because as you know a phrase could have many implications. If you think the first phrase is not proper for your case, you can just write 'till the triumph of Iran'. I am sure it is understood.

In Iran we have Arabic speaking people but in Irak there are no Persian-speaking people.


----------



## Whodunit

folke said:
			
		

> But in IRAQ they don`t speak Farsi or Persian, do they? These are spoken in Iran, am i right?


 
I don't mean it that way. I just wanted to know if the person who wrote the letter comes from Iran (so it would be definitely Persian) or from Iraq (so it would be some kind of very strange colloquial Arabic, which I don't know one single word of).

BTW, a dictionary doesn't help very much for such complex script languages, because you always have to know the grammar. In Arabic, for instance, you can add several prefixes, suffixes, and infixes, so that it's too hard to translate some words if you don't know the roots.


----------



## Tisia

Hello Whodunit

Those letters are written by an Iranian and it is Persian. It is not Iraqi. In Irak they don,t have Persian. 

Also in Persian it is not easy to understand a sentence if you don,t know the grammer behind it. Not because of the plain sentence structure but the way words take suffixes.


----------



## friends forever

Tisia said:


> There are no fear of fences, because any old key can be opened by your bright hands.
> Homeland means soil, the flag of Persian Gulf and the Caspian Sea, water and mirror, need and prayer, woman and man, me and you,
> Homeland is Iran
> and you, the co-sufferer
> let's make a circle together around our aim in these minutes of escalation and fatigueness till the emancipation (victory) of Iran.
> 
> Third of Tir (fourth month in Iranian calendar).



qofl means "lock", not "key"
ay hamvatan-e hamdard is "O compatriot who is suffering with me!"
mi zanim means "We are making", not "let's make". That would be "be zanim".
ta sarafraazi-e iran means "till the pride of Iran", not "till the triumph of Iran".


----------



## colognial

There is also a mention of "our vote" going "to Hashemi".  I'm not sure if this was mentioned. This must be the text of an election pamphlet.


----------

